# Meet the animals thread...



## jampott

I know we do this "on and off", but I was just messing with the camera taking a few snaps, as all the "family" happened to be in the house at the same time, so I thought I'd kick off a "meet the pets" thread for a change.

Starting with my horrible lot!

The old man of the family, Yogi, is enormous. Everyone loves him. I don't know much about his first 6 months or so, as he was taken in as a stray by an ex of mine, long before I met her. Suffice to say he's probably about 12 or 13 now...










The leader of the pack, Cassie. Not too far distant from a Lilac Burm in colour, shape and temperament. Absolutely will not leave you alone if she wants to be fussed, and THE most prolific mouser. She likes to give daddy a present, usually in the middle of the night. Will cuddle up with Yogi or one of the dogs if I'm doing something else.










I let Cassie have 1 litter of kittens, and Molly was one of those. Even more demanding than her mother when the mood takes her, but that isn't quite so often, so the balance isn't too bad. Usually to be found sleeping on top of the kitchen wall units, playing in the roof of the carport, or (like this) sleeping on top of the wardrobe in the conservatory. Molly knows how to relax!










Loki (7) is my eldest Dalmatian. Everyone thinks I should have called him David Bowie, as he has 2 different colour eyes, but Loki is the Norse God of Mischief, and I reckon its bloody apt. He's a manic attention seeker, food thief and has absolutely boundless energy. If he wants to rest his head on your knee, he WILL do so, because he'll just keep on putting it back everytime you move, and WILL keep it up for longer than you can be bothered to shift him. He drives me mad at times, but he's so lovable with it, I can't stay mad for long...










Helen is a year younger and such a pretty dog, but rather camera shy. She's 6, and I got her to tire "the other one" out a bit. It generally works. They're great company and totally inseparable. They bonded straight away when she was 8 weeks and tackle life together. In some ways, she's the complete opposite. She's quite lazy and much less playful. She also makes a great guard dog (he's hopeless) and despite his energy, she's probably the dominant one.










Well that's my little lot. How about yours?

(BTW the Dals are both liver spotted - it isn't poor colour balance on the camera! I wanted a dog with a brown nose, and Loki fitted the bill perfectly. I found Helen to match!)


----------



## Hev

awwwwww [smiley=sweetheart.gif], your tribe are gorgeous!

Hev x


----------



## saint

Kitty RIP & 3 legged Sweep her brother (all happened within 2 weeks in July) - rescued as kittens from a colony of feral cats after they were abandoned. Old windows RIP too

BTW - nice liver spotted Dalmations - we had one back in the 70s - great dogs.


----------



## John C

Sorry Tim - off topic already! Saint - for the man who makes sure (used to, granted) so much grass gets cut what about yer own and look at the state of that works van opposite - is the cab getting all the attention?

:wink:

PS Kitty - RIP


----------



## Dufus

I must admit, i had wondered what dogs travelled at speed in a S4.

As for my baby, she is now 11 months old and weighs in at 105 lbs. I did try to figure out if she would fit in the TT before i bought it (and her), but ended up buying a 7 seater minivan - hey we do live in Miami. Her name is Day-z - she is kind of a rapper crossed with Ermintrude.










This is her last week, just a little big bigger










Saint, Sorry to hear about cat issues.

Cassie looks so beautiful, as do the others of course.


----------



## saint

jacTT225 said:


> Sorry Tim - off topic already! Saint - for the man who makes sure (used to, granted) so much grass gets cut what about yer own and look at the state of that works van opposite - is the cab getting all the attention?
> 
> :wink:
> 
> PS Kitty - RIP


That was just prior to first cut in April. Get back under your rock :wink:


----------



## r1

Great pics. 

JampoTT - if Cassie has another litter in the future and one of them is her colour - can you give me 1st refusal? I'm moving in to a new house that'll be ideal for a cat very soon and she looks gorgeous.

Cheers!


----------



## jampott

r1 said:


> Great pics.
> 
> JampoTT - if Cassie has another litter in the future and one of them is her colour - can you give me 1st refusal? I'm moving in to a new house that'll be ideal for a cat very soon and she looks gorgeous.
> 
> Cheers!


Sad to report on 2 counts...

a) she was neutered as soon as they were weaned
b) there WAS another her colour. Unfortunately she went missing last year, literally the week I moved house. I had to move without her. She was seen healthy and happy a couple of months later, so I can only assume she found a new home having found I'd gone. *sniff*

I had friends pop round to the house (it was empty for months) regularly, but none were able to entice her into a cat carrier. I can only trust she's being cared for. It happens, unfortunately...

I've had a great year with my pets. I was living away for so long before that, only seeing them at weekends. It has been really great to spend more time with them again 

The reason for the S4 rather than the 350z is the dogs, and the need to travel to Droitwich every other weekend to see Lisa. They're an expensive pair, all told!

Blimey, Dufus - that's some dog! Lovely. 

Nice cats, saint. Always a shame when they pass away. I've lost Cassie's daughter (Haggis) as well as Haggis' dad (Max) who was run over. He dragged himself back as far as the cat flap, but a week of vet care and an Â£800 bill later, he still had to be put down.

Everyone else is now insured... :x 

Animals are great. They stop a big house from echoing too much and are always something to come home to and love, especially when you're on your own.


----------



## saint

Ty - Sweep was the same - went missing for 4 days and some how managed to hobble back home with a leg broken in 3 places. His sis was obviously not so lucky (suspect some thugs) as said they both has incidents within 2 weeks of each other. Sweep now fine - jumping about with only 1 back leg - not even a wee stump. Amazing how they adapt and get on with things. Far better than us bi-peds


----------



## Mayur

Great cats'n'dogs Tim et all.
Here's a pic of my totally spoilt cat Zippy.


----------



## jampott

Mayur said:


> Great cats'n'dogs Tim et all.
> Here's a pic of my totally spoilt cat Zippy.


The cat is sitting still, and the whole world revolves around it 

That sounds familiar...


----------



## A3DFU

Hmmmm, lovely lot, all of them!! I must have another addition to the family - never mind hubby moaning :roll:

I remember you posting about your house move, Tim, and one of the family members going a-miss


----------



## NaughTTy

Perfect timing to show off some pics of our new rabbits.

Our Chinchilla (coloured) Netherland Dwarf, Bam Bam, unfortunately died a few weeks ago but I thought I'd post a picture of him first as he was a great character. Used to spend most of his time running around the garden and would come and sit with us next to us on the grass whenever we had a barbeque - learnt from the cat 










....then, last weekend we went to buy a replacement and decided we couldn't separate two sister Black Otter 'nethies' so we bought both. They are around 12 weeks old and come from show winning parents. We're not into showing but nice to know they have pedigree and they're really friendly having been handled every day from birth. The kids love them and have named them Lilo and Stitch! We can't seem to convince them that Stitch was a "boy" so I think the names will stay :roll:



















Our cat, Jazzmine, is now around 14 1/2 yrs and very affectionate when she wants to be, but also fiercely independant. She's a very pretty cat and looks like she's wearing black boots when you see her from behind 










There's also some tropical fish - around 20 in total - below are three of my faves 










Hope you like


----------



## BAMTT

Here a few of the animals Rabbits, Hamsters and gerbils not included 










Oliver and Elsa










Max










Romeo whats with the long face !










And Nelly


----------



## aidb

Great thread Tim.

Love the pics from everyone. 










Amy was the love of our lives. 
We're lucky to have a large park behind our house. 
Being a Border Collie, she used to try and round up all the other dogs, one man and his dog stylee. :lol:

We can't bring ourselves to have another dog, because she broke our hearts with her passing. Silly, I know. 
If ever there was a dog that deserved to be in doggie heaven, it was her.


----------



## Rogue

Some great looking pets!
Here's my dog, Madison (we call her Maddie, which is a very apt name!).
We got her from the local dog shelter about 5 years ago, and she's now approx. 7 years old.
She's very timid and insecure with strangers, but loves to chase sticks and swim.
The best Â£45 I've ever spent!

Rogue


----------



## senwar

aidb said:


> Amy was the love of our lives.
> We're lucky to have a large park behind our house.
> Being a Border Collie, she used to try and round up all the other dogs, one man and his dog stylee. :lol:
> 
> We can't bring ourselves to have another dog, because she broke our hearts with her passing. Silly, I know.
> If ever there was a dog that deserved to be in doggie heaven, it was her.


Thats just brought tears to my eyes!

I know the feeling - my labs passed in in 1998, and the wife had a retired greyhound what she doted on who passed on in 1997. Heartboken, and she won't let me have another one. Still.

But, I'm looking after my sister-in-laws little scrag rescue dog for 2 weeks, and love her to bits.

Here she is ruining my settee!

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/senwar/DSC00052.JPG

Looks fatter than she is


----------



## Dotti

All really lovely cute animals .


----------



## elliot

Just a coral reef for me 










Elliot


----------



## head_ed

This is my cat Eddie, not the brightest tool in the box, but has had a pretty comfortable life after I got him from a rescue home when he was a kitten.










and his favourite place to sleep - who needs plants anyway?


----------



## moley

Well, here's our two babies:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/ToscaKirash.jpg
Tosca (Red Point) and Kirash (Chocolate Point)

Moley


----------



## davidg

elliot said:


> Just a coral reef for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elliot


Where is nemo    :wink:


----------



## elliot

davidg said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a coral reef for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elliot
> 
> 
> 
> Where is nemo    :wink:
Click to expand...

If you look closely ....

Nemo is just to the right hand side of the yellow anemone in the middle 

If you look closer there are Nemo's mates too... shrimps, crabs etc 

Elliot


----------



## Multiprocess

Here's my pets...................

*Benjamin*










*Igor*


----------



## dee

Kane, our 2 year old cat (tabby and white) went the way his sister MAbel (they were both supposed to be boys) did, when she was a couple of months old 

Let out friday night, road kill saturday morning.. boys are on holiday at the moment so hopefully they wont be too upset when they get back.


----------



## princess sarah

aidb said:


> We can't bring ourselves to have another dog, because she broke our hearts with her passing. Silly, I know.
> If ever there was a dog that deserved to be in doggie heaven, it was her.


Oooo its bought it all back to me  My beautiful girl Zoe, a black greyhound died two years ago and we still cant imagine replacing her.
We had her from a rescue centre when we think she was about four years old. She had had her front leg broken and she had scars on her body from where people had put their **** out on her. When we had her she was so timid, but within a few weeks she got her feet well and truly under the table! The most beautiful, loyal a d gentle animal I have very known. Amazing that she could every trust a person again. She was only with us for four very short years and I miss her dreadfully. I hope shes in doggy heaven too. 
Gotta go, the screens gone all blurry..Must have something in my eye


----------



## jgoodman00

Dave, born last December. He is now lots bigger, and even more trouble. A favourite past time of his is crunching up snails and depositing the mangled remains in the kitchen.[/img]


----------



## Ikon66

WTF is Igor?


----------



## Multiprocess

My pet dragonfly! :wink:


----------



## KJM

This is my baby. He is a Lionhead Angora Rabbit called Hayden.










Igor is cool BTW!


----------



## J55TTC

Ozzie


----------



## moley

J55TTC said:


> Ozzie


Blimey this is an old thread 

I like the pic above - excellent.

Moley


----------



## moley

moley said:


> Well, here's our two babies:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/ToscaKirash.jpg
> Tosca (Red Point) and Kirash (Chocolate Point)
> 
> Moley


Sad news - we had to put our darling Kirash down yesterday    

He's been having bowel problems and has been in pain, but yesterday it got to that point where we had to make the decision.

I can't believe how much we miss him. He was 15 and a half and has had a great life. We still have Tosca, who's in reasonable health given he's the same age.

He will be sadly missed.

Moley & Bunny


----------



## NaughTTy

moley said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's our two babies:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/ToscaKirash.jpg
> Tosca (Red Point) and Kirash (Chocolate Point)
> 
> Moley
> 
> 
> 
> Sad news - we had to put our darling Kirash down yesterday
> 
> He's been having bowel problems and has been in pain, but yesterday it got to that point where we had to make the decision.
> 
> I can't believe how much we miss him. He was 15 and a half and has had a great life. We still have Tosca, who's in reasonable health given he's the same age.
> 
> He will be sadly missed.
> 
> Moley & Bunny
Click to expand...

Feel for you Moley. 

Our remaining cat is a similar age and seems to have suddenly 'got older' in the last 2 months. She still has a spring in her step and a will play like a kitten with a butterfly or a piece of ribbon, but she just seems to have got thinner and more attention-seeking recently (she's always been fiercely independant) :?


----------



## baynesey

This is Martin ...


----------



## Lisa.

moley said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's our two babies:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/ToscaKirash.jpg
> Tosca (Red Point) and Kirash (Chocolate Point)
> 
> Moley
> 
> 
> 
> Sad news - we had to put our darling Kirash down yesterday
> 
> He's been having bowel problems and has been in pain, but yesterday it got to that point where we had to make the decision.
> 
> I can't believe how much we miss him. He was 15 and a half and has had a great life. We still have Tosca, who's in reasonable health given he's the same age.
> 
> He will be sadly missed.
> 
> Moley & Bunny
Click to expand...

Gulp 

Been there too. It's an awful decision to have to make, but always the kindest when you love them so much.

I held my cat as they put her to sleep. In hindsight I don't know whether that made it hurt more.


----------



## Lisa.

STUFFONMYCAT.COM


----------



## baynesey

Lisa. said:


> STUFFONMYCAT.COM


that's were we got the idea, and the dappy sod let us do it ... LOL


----------



## moley

Lisa. said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's our two babies:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/ToscaKirash.jpg
> Tosca (Red Point) and Kirash (Chocolate Point)
> 
> Moley
> 
> 
> 
> Sad news - we had to put our darling Kirash down yesterday
> 
> He's been having bowel problems and has been in pain, but yesterday it got to that point where we had to make the decision.
> 
> I can't believe how much we miss him. He was 15 and a half and has had a great life. We still have Tosca, who's in reasonable health given he's the same age.
> 
> He will be sadly missed.
> 
> Moley & Bunny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gulp
> 
> Been there too. It's an awful decision to have to make, but always the kindest when you love them so much.
> 
> I held my cat as they put her to sleep. In hindsight I don't know whether that made it hurt more.
Click to expand...

Thanks Lisa.

Tina was there at the end holding him - he went very peacefully. But as you say, Tina is suffering more now - guilt mainly. But we know it was the right thing to do.

Moley


----------



## Lisa.

She shouldn't feel guilty. 
The easier choice for you would have been to leave him as he was and let him suffer every day, but instead you were brave enough to do the kindest thing. Imagine what it would have been like if he just didn't come home one day.  The guilt that you've have felt would be 100x worse than how you feel today.You knew he'd had enough, and you let him sleep, free from pain and in the arms of someone who loved him.

But I do know how Tina feels. I don't think I'll forget how it felt.

I had two cats, Molly and Maude, not related but I had them as Kittens at the same time. Both developed mammary cancer at around 12 years old. Maude was put to sleep when the vet realised how advanced the cancer was. I made the decision over the phone and I never saw her again.

I still had Molly. Over the next few weeks she got weaker and I knew she was in pain. I helped her as much as I could, but then the day came that I knew she'd had enough.

Horrible, I cried for days. It took me longer to get over Molly than Maude.

I also have a Hungarian Puli (rasta dog)and she's getting old, she's 13 this Christmas. I'm already worrying about how she'll die because I still remember how traumatic putting Molly to sleep was.

Luckily Poppy is very healthy and has never been to the vet for illness, but it still worries me that she's going to die and how it'll be. 
Is that odd? I think I'm trying to prepare myself, but I don't think you can really.


----------



## moley

Lisa. said:


> She shouldn't feel guilty.
> The easier choice for you would have been to leave him as he was and let him suffer every day, but instead you were brave enough to do the kindest thing. Imagine what it would have been like if he just didn't come home one day.  The guilt that you've have felt would be 100x worse than how you feel today.You knew he'd had enough, and you let him sleep, free from pain and in the arms of someone who loved him.
> 
> But I do know how Tina feels. I don't think I'll forget how it felt.
> 
> I had two cats, Molly and Maude, not related but I had them as Kittens at the same time. Both developed mammary cancer at around 12 years old. Maude was put to sleep when the vet realised how advanced the cancer was. I made the decision over the phone and I never saw her again.
> 
> I still had Molly. Over the next few weeks she got weaker and I knew she was in pain. I helped her as much as I could, but then the day came that I knew she'd had enough.
> 
> Horrible, I cried for days. It took me longer to get over Molly than Maude.
> 
> I also have a Hungarian Puli (rasta dog)and she's getting old, she's 13 this Christmas. I'm already worrying about how she'll die because I still remember how traumatic putting Molly to sleep was.
> 
> Luckily Poppy is very healthy and has never been to the vet for illness, but it still worries me that she's going to die and how it'll be.
> Is that odd? I think I'm trying to prepare myself, but I don't think you can really.


Lisa,

All your words are spot on.

So sorry that you've been through this as well. We all know with pets that some day that this will happen, but when it does, you're still not prepared for the sadness and loss it generates, which actually shows how much you loved them.

We are both starting to try and get back to some normality, but we still have our moments. It's just a question of time I guess.

Take care.

Moley


----------



## J55TTC

moley said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzie
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey this is an old thread
> 
> I like the pic above - excellent.
> 
> Moley
Click to expand...

Thanks Moley


----------



## Guest

sorry to hear it moley

I recently lost my cat, Sebastian - only 2 and a half, and only had 6 days until we moved house :? 
Got a knock at the door at 11am a couple of saturdays ago. He had been run over by a car, died instantly (at least he didnt feel any pain).

































got these which were rescued as they were found in a wheely bin, and taken to the vets to be treated for a couple of months. Tiger Lilly and Poppy
















can be usually found among the fur sofa throws :wink:


----------



## TTotal

This was Mary, until last month at home with my dear friends near Ashburton. Mary was thrown out by her owners about 5 years ago and was so dirty and ill Doug and Shirly thought she was a dead cat at the side of the road.
Her "owners " had fun feeding her to their dogs, starving her and torturing her.
Poor Mary spent her last days in cloud nine as she was deaf and something like shellshocked, at least she was loved and cared for.

Funny little thing used to only drink rain water out of a yellow bucket, and sometimes fell in....she's in a happy place now. :-*


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> Funny little thing used to only drink rain water out of a yellow bucket, and sometimes fell in....she's in a happy place now. :-*


ours are weird like that - will only drink from a running tap :lol:


----------



## moley

AndyRoo_TT said:


> I recently lost my cat, Sebastian - only 2 and a half, and only had 6 days until we moved house :?
> Got a knock at the door at 11am a couple of saturdays ago. He had been run over by a car, died instantly (at least he didnt feel any pain).


Sorry to hear this. At least Kirash had a good long life, so in the long run it doesn't feel quite as bad.

Love your little kittens.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## moley

TTotal said:


> ....she's in a happy place now.


I hope she's playing with Kirash. At least they're not in any pain now.

Moley


----------



## TTotal

Absolutely ! They are havin a great time up there Martin :wink:


----------



## jampott

Awwww. He wanted to look right down the lens of my new camera!


----------



## jampott

And, there are TWO different ways to tessellate 2 cats in a small cat bed.

A)










B)


----------



## BAMTT

We bought one of those for our cat and he won't get anywhere near it, in fact he goes bloody loopy if i try and put him on it :twisted: he just dosen't know what he is missing [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## jampott

BAMTT said:


> We bought one of those for our cat and he won't get anywhere near it, in fact he goes bloody loopy if i try and put him on it :twisted: he just dosen't know what he is missing [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


Mine ignored it for weeks, then the pink one decided it would make a good bed, and started using it. Then she abandoned it after a couple of weeks and took up residence on one of the glass shelves of my AV unit under the TV.

A week or so later, th big guy started to use it... and then I walked in to find that the other day. Mad. Its barely big enough for him on his own. I'm not sure the rawplugs holding the radiator in will take the weight of them both


----------



## BAMTT

jampott said:


> [A week or so later, th big guy started to use it... and then I walked in to find that the other day. Mad. Its barely big enough for him on his own. I'm not sure the rawplugs holding the radiator in will take the weight of them both


You might be ok just pray the hounds don't try to get in it :lol:


----------



## Mayur

moley said:


> Sad news - we had to put our darling Kirash down yesterday
> 
> He's been having bowel problems and has been in pain, but yesterday it got to that point where we had to make the decision.
> 
> I can't believe how much we miss him. He was 15 and a half and has had a great life. We still have Tosca, who's in reasonable health given he's the same age.
> 
> He will be sadly missed.
> 
> Moley & Bunny


Moley & Tina, just came across this post 

We are so sorry about your loss. We also know how much you love/d your cats.

I've been through having to put a pet down and know that the guilt issue remains with you for a long time. I also know that it is the right and kindest thing to do when nothing can be done to improve the pets life. You also know that you gave them a wonderful home and much love.

May the fond memories remain and the healing continue.
Mayur & Surbhi


----------



## moley

Mayur said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad news - we had to put our darling Kirash down yesterday
> 
> He's been having bowel problems and has been in pain, but yesterday it got to that point where we had to make the decision.
> 
> I can't believe how much we miss him. He was 15 and a half and has had a great life. We still have Tosca, who's in reasonable health given he's the same age.
> 
> He will be sadly missed.
> 
> Moley & Bunny
> 
> 
> 
> Moley & Tina, just came across this post
> 
> We are so sorry about your loss. We also know how much you love/d your cats.
> 
> I've been through having to put a pet down and know that the guilt issue remains with you for a long time. I also know that it is the right and kindest thing to do when nothing can be done to improve the pets life. You also know that you gave them a wonderful home and much love.
> 
> May the fond memories remain and the healing continue.
> Mayur & Surbhi
Click to expand...

Thanks Mayur & Surbhi.

We certainly have lovely memories of him. We also know we made the right decision.

Our other cat, Tosca, seems to be okay at the moment although he's getting quite thin. He's also become very vocal since Kirash went - he must miss him. We'll enjoy the time we've got with him but will have to expect the inevitable.

Take care.

Moley


----------



## kingcutter

This is Archie


----------



## Johnnywb

Allow me to introduce Lucy, our pedigree White West Highland Terrier, although she has a long nose, long legs and ffloppy ears! She's slowing down now at 12 years old, but still hares around like no-ones business! We've had her since she was a puppy, picking her out after we went to see the litter and she boldly came out and tugged at our shoe laces, she hasn't got any less cheeky. She expects some kit kat at lunchtime, without fail and sill stand there and moan and stamp her front paws til she gets some and if you get up from your seat in the lounge, she'll jump up there and settle down, a master of the 3 second rule!


----------



## X4RCN

Multiprocess said:


> Here's my pets...................
> 
> *Benjamin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Igor*


You have got my dog 

I will show you mine, let me try and work out where the piccies are first.... wait right there...

karen


----------



## X4RCN

This is my baby girl.









try the link - 
http://www.pumaspeed.co.uk/showdetails.php?id=377&pic=1


----------



## jampott

Its a different colour!


----------



## R6B TT

Some on here may remember Jamie as a pup - and I'll find a pic.

Here he is now:



We found out just before Christmas that his Dad is the Retriever on the Pedigree Jumbones wrapper - Xanthos Fletcher Christian - or Fletcher to his friends, who has been on a doggie 18 - 30 holiday in Australia for the last 2 years sharing his genes!


----------



## davidg

R6B TT said:


> Some on here may remember Jamie as a pup - and I'll find a pic.
> 
> Here he is now:
> 
> 
> 
> We found out just before Christmas that his Dad is the Retriever on the Pedigree Jumbones wrapper - Xanthos Fletcher Christian - or Fletcher to his friends, who has been on a doggie 18 - 30 holiday in Australia for the last 2 years sharing his genes!


Here is Jamie at a meet


----------



## R6B TT

Thanks Dave - that was Gaydon 2005!

From the looks of it, someone was trying to bribe Jamie with a Sausage or piece of Pie to wee on Yellow's wheels just before the Concours Judges came by


----------



## digimeisTTer

Wierdly

I remember making a fuss of him 

Lovely Dog

I'm a sucker for animals


----------



## Lisa.

Lisa. said:


> She shouldn't feel guilty.
> The easier choice for you would have been to leave him as he was and let him suffer every day, but instead you were brave enough to do the kindest thing. Imagine what it would have been like if he just didn't come home one day.  The guilt that you've have felt would be 100x worse than how you feel today.You knew he'd had enough, and you let him sleep, free from pain and in the arms of someone who loved him.
> 
> But I do know how Tina feels. I don't think I'll forget how it felt.
> 
> I had two cats, Molly and Maude, not related but I had them as Kittens at the same time. Both developed mammary cancer at around 12 years old. Maude was put to sleep when the vet realised how advanced the cancer was. I made the decision over the phone and I never saw her again.
> 
> I still had Molly. Over the next few weeks she got weaker and I knew she was in pain. I helped her as much as I could, but then the day came that I knew she'd had enough.
> 
> Horrible, I cried for days. It took me longer to get over Molly than Maude.
> 
> *I also have a Hungarian Puli (rasta dog)and she's getting old, she's 13 this Christmas. I'm already worrying about how she'll die because I still remember how traumatic putting Molly to sleep was.
> 
> Luckily Poppy is very healthy and has never been to the vet for illness, but it still worries me that she's going to die and how it'll be.
> Is that odd? I think I'm trying to prepare myself, but I don't think you can really*.




I still can't believe what happened this weekend.

Poppy was just "odd" on Saturday morning. She didn't come back in after I let her out, instead she just sat outside doorstep with her back to me, even when I tapped her on the shoulder, she just sat glazing into the garden. I shut the door and let her have another few minutes, I then watched her be sick. Very unusual for her.
I opened the door again and she didn't trot back, she laboured over the threshold. Something was wrong, but I didn't know what.

She was sick twice more. Nothing much, and again she sat on her own. Normally in the morning she plays, sings, howls and generally is a little nuisance until she gets the toast crusts or whatever else she thinks should be on offer. She quite a comedian in her antics.

I should have been in Stoke on Saturday and was getting ready to leave early. I woke Tim and told him that Poppy was ill, and that I thought she was dying and I was worried about leaving her. I think he thought I was going mad, and understandably, didn't really take me seriously she was as bright as a button the night before. The only difference was she didn't run up the stairs as usual, she stayed in the hall. I had to go back down to get her.

I got the vets number and asked him to promise to take her. Obviously thinking I was being stupid ( she was only sitting on her own and been sick a couple of times after all) he didn't want to do it.

A little argument later, I postponed my journey. I had to take her to the emergency Saturday morning clinic at 8:30. By the time we got to the vets Poppy was very weak, her heart was pounding in her chest and her gums were very pale. She didn't have the strength to sit on the Vets table. She just lay on her side. She was getting weaker and weaker.

The vet checked her heart and wanted to run some blood tests.
We left her there. Forty-five mins later I needed to get her back, I rang the vet, but no one could tell me anything as the vet was busy in surgery. I was worried that she was lying in a cage on her own, dying and everyone was too busy to notice.
I picked up my car keys to leave just as the phone rang. The blood tests showed she was anemic and that there were "other" worrying things going on, the vet said she thought she was "giving up". She may have a tumour or a bleed but whatever was happening it didn't look good. I just wanted her back home, with the familarity and people she loved.

I got her home, she was made comfortable and she died two hours later with dignity and hopefully pain-free, in my arms.

Nothing but nothing can prepare you for the pain you feel, I just hope time does heal. Photos of Poppy to follow once I've hosted them.


----------



## Lisa.

I have no idea why the font is so big on my post above.

I tried to edit, but it says its normal size , shrug.


----------



## damnitsfast

Really sorry to hear that


----------



## YELLOW_TT

damnitsfast said:


> Really sorry to hear that


Same here at least she did not suffer for long


----------



## nutts

Lisa. said:


> I have no idea why the font is so big on my post above.
> 
> I tried to edit, but it says its normal size , shrug.


Sorted Lisa. 

and sorry to hear about Poppy :? I'm glad she appeared not to suffer 

My kids want ANY animal, but I won't let them. I can't stand the pain of losing a pet and don;t want them to go through it. I know there is the good stuff as well, but still...


----------



## Lisa.

Thank you.

Until I get Poppy's pictures on line, here's some photos of the breed to make you smile again.

You'll see what I mean by comical.

Poppy was a black Puli, like this








Click here for a apricot coloured Puli, I dare you not to smile 
http://ebaumsworld.com/tags/rasta-dog/


----------



## Private Prozac

Nice to hear that Tim was as sympathetic, caring and happy to give up his time as ever! :?

Now, if it had been a pair of Kef speakers that were 'poorly'..............


----------



## NaughTTy

Very sad news Lisa 

At least you managed to get her home rather than the sterility of a the vets.

Our cat Jazzmine who's on one of the early posts on this thread, seems to be getting very old very quickly - she's coming up for 16 so not a bad age for a cat 

Just before we moved house she started getting lots of knots in her (long) fur. Since we've been in the new house it has got really bad - she just doesn't seem to clean herself as well as she always has. She's also got really thin and is sick quite regularly. The vet says it's just her age but it's hard to come to terms with as she's always been such a lively cat - almost kitten-like. She will still play with a ribbon like she's a youngster  
She's still a very proud cat - all the new neighbours have remarked that she's very confident and struts around like she owns the place already. I know we'll miss her when she's gone


----------



## garyc

Lisa. said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Until I get Poppy's pictures on line, here's some photos of the breed to make you smile again.
> 
> You'll see what I mean by comical.
> 
> Poppy was a black Puli, like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click here for a apricot coloured Puli, I dare you not to smile
> http://ebaumsworld.com/tags/rasta-dog/


Sorry to hear you lost a friend Lisa. It's always heart-wrenching when a pet dies. Part of the family has gone.

Chin up. Will you get another?


----------



## Lisa.

garyc said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Until I get Poppy's pictures on line, here's some photos of the breed to make you smile again.
> 
> You'll see what I mean by comical.
> 
> Poppy was a black Puli, like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click here for a apricot coloured Puli, I dare you not to smile
> http://ebaumsworld.com/tags/rasta-dog/
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you lost a friend Lisa. It's always heart-wrenching when a pet dies. Part of the family has gone.
> 
> Chin up. Will you get another?
Click to expand...

Thanks Gary.
Things are getting back to normal now, and my eyes no-longer look like marshmallows.

My first day at home today without her sat at my feet whilst I work. The postman delivered his post without her announcing his arrival, and there was no-one to drop the cheese on toast crusts to this morning.

I'm trying not to think about all the things I miss.

I've posted out your order today though, sorry about the delay, I expected to send that to you on Saturday.

Of course I have to get another. They are very rare though these days, apparantly only 55 born in the UK last year and the owners that do have litters don't have litters every year. There's a litter planned for the summer though , and there's a lady in Bucks that has a black girl puppy available. I have to go this Friday to have a look though don't I? :wink:

The breed doesn't moult, loves kids, other animals and most of all they just love being with people.

Can't think of a single reason why I shouldn't have another one


----------



## jampott

TT2BMW said:


> Nice to hear that Tim was as sympathetic, caring and happy to give up his time as ever! :?
> 
> Now, if it had been a pair of Kef speakers that were 'poorly'..............


Yeah, that's how it comes across isn't it?

It wasn't exactly like that - I was genuinely concerned that the vet would need to make some difficult decisions, and wanted Lisa to be nearby in case that was the situation. When you have a dog with a cut paw, a fishing hook through its nose, or an ear infection, you know what you're dealing with. When its a 13yr old dog with no "external" symptoms, who isn't prone to being ill, I've seen enough episodes of Animal Hospital (and have enough real-life experience) to know that situation might not be good, and that we should be prepared to hear something that we don't want to.

I couldn't have forgiven myself if I'd sent Lisa off to work, cheerfully confident that it was a routine trip to the vet, only for it to be much more serious... but it ended up being a moot point, as Poppy took a turn for the worse and any thought Lisa had of leaving Poppy quickly vanished.

But enough of that... I've known Poppy for a few years now, too, and she was a lovely dog. Despite being much smaller than my own 2 Dals, she had a big enough personality to keep them both firmly in their place...  Even my fussy cats came to like her too! 



















That's her at Xmas this year, surrounded by everyone who loved her and everyone she loved - and that's how I'll remember her. That, and trying to take Loki's nose off when she thought he was going to get a treat that she thought should be for her... :lol:


----------



## moley

NaughTTy said:


> Very sad news Lisa
> 
> At least you managed to get her home rather than the sterility of a the vets.


I totally agree with this.

Really sorry to hear your sad news Lisa. Tina and I certainly know what it's like after one of our dear cats departed this life late last year. It will certainly take some time to settle down and get used to life without Poppy.

Moley


----------



## Private Prozac

Still, there's always EMMAMAC's website.

Maybe she'll do you a forum discount after your kind words Tim! :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Oh Dear Lisa, so sorry to hear about Poppy, at least the end was relatively quick for ALL of you.

J x


----------



## Wondermikie

Lisa. said:


> Can't think of a single reason why I shouldn't have another one


Sorry about your pet Lisa 

You're doing the right thing by looking for another one - good luck on Friday.


----------



## NaughTTy

Lisa. said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Until I get Poppy's pictures on line, here's some photos of the breed to make you smile again.
> 
> You'll see what I mean by comical.
> 
> Poppy was a black Puli, like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click here for a apricot coloured Puli, I dare you not to smile
> http://ebaumsworld.com/tags/rasta-dog/
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you lost a friend Lisa. It's always heart-wrenching when a pet dies. Part of the family has gone.
> 
> Chin up. Will you get another?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Gary.
> Things are getting back to normal now, and my eyes no-longer look like marshmallows.
> 
> My first day at home today without her sat at my feet whilst I work. The postman delivered his post without her announcing his arrival, and there was no-one to drop the cheese on toast crusts to this morning.
> 
> I'm trying not to think about all the things I miss.
> 
> I've posted out your order today though, sorry about the delay, I expected to send that to you on Saturday.
> 
> Of course I have to get another. They are very rare though these days, apparantly only 55 born in the UK last year and the owners that do have litters don't have litters every year. There's a litter planned for the summer though , and there's a lady in Bucks that has a black girl puppy available. I have to go this Friday to have a look though don't I? :wink:
> 
> The breed doesn't moult, loves kids, other animals and most of all they just love being with people.
> 
> Can't think of a single reason why I shouldn't have another one
Click to expand...

Where abouts in Bucks Lisa?


----------



## ag

Sorry to hear about your loss Lisa. 

This is Lola.....


----------



## Lisa.

NaughTTy said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Until I get Poppy's pictures on line, here's some photos of the breed to make you smile again.
> 
> You'll see what I mean by comical.
> 
> Poppy was a black Puli, like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click here for a apricot coloured Puli, I dare you not to smile
> http://ebaumsworld.com/tags/rasta-dog/
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you lost a friend Lisa. It's always heart-wrenching when a pet dies. Part of the family has gone.
> 
> Chin up. Will you get another?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Gary.
> Things are getting back to normal now, and my eyes no-longer look like marshmallows.
> 
> My first day at home today without her sat at my feet whilst I work. The postman delivered his post without her announcing his arrival, and there was no-one to drop the cheese on toast crusts to this morning.
> 
> I'm trying not to think about all the things I miss.
> 
> I've posted out your order today though, sorry about the delay, I expected to send that to you on Saturday.
> 
> Of course I have to get another. They are very rare though these days, apparantly only 55 born in the UK last year and the owners that do have litters don't have litters every year. There's a litter planned for the summer though , and there's a lady in Bucks that has a black girl puppy available. I have to go this Friday to have a look though don't I? :wink:
> 
> The breed doesn't moult, loves kids, other animals and most of all they just love being with people.
> 
> Can't think of a single reason why I shouldn't have another one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where abouts in Bucks Lisa?
Click to expand...

Sandhill, Bucks


----------



## Lisa.

ag said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss Lisa.
> 
> This is Lola.....


She's very cute!


----------



## NaughTTy

Lisa. said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where abouts in Bucks Lisa?
> 
> 
> 
> Sandhill, Bucks
Click to expand...

Never heard of it! Can't find it on the map either :?


----------



## Lisa.

TT2BMW said:


> Still, there's always EMMAMAC's website.
> 
> Maybe she'll do you a forum discount after your kind words Tim! :wink:


I did say I was going to log on Dogdied.co.uk for some hugging but so far I've resisted.


----------



## Lisa.

NaughTTy said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where abouts in Bucks Lisa?
> 
> 
> 
> Sandhill, Bucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of it! Can't find it on the map either :?
Click to expand...

Sounds like a stately home from rest of the address!

xxxxxxxxxxx Sandhill, Bucks, Mk182LD


----------



## NaughTTy

Lisa. said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where abouts in Bucks Lisa?
> 
> 
> 
> Sandhill, Bucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of it! Can't find it on the map either :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a stately home from rest of the address!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx Sandhill, Bucks, Mk182LD
Click to expand...

Got it now - tiny place with one very large house!!!

Just south east of there is a place called Granborough - if you're near there at lunch time, well worth popping in to The Crown pub for a spot of lunch 

Winslow Road
Granborough
Buckinghamshire
MK18 3NJ
Tel: 01296 670216


----------



## Kell

I guees you just have to be a dog person...

I must be as my eyes were weliling up just reading about Poppy. Very sorry to hear of your loss Lisa.


----------



## KAZZAJ

aww some lovely pets on here along with some very sad stories of loss  My thoughts are with those of you have recently lost pets. I lost a much loved pet just before Christmas last year and its unbelievably upsetting. Pets bring such joy to our lives with their unconditional love - and it's so sad when you have to make a difficult decision to let them go.

Here are my two remaining little yorkies:


----------



## NaughTTy

How did you get on on Friday Lisa? Did you go to look at a new Puli?


----------



## Lisa.

Yes I did  but luckily I'm not seduced by puppies and it was the temperment of the mother I was more interested in, of course all the puppies were adorable.

The mum wasn't as gorgeous as my Puli and she was a little unpredictable in her behaviour, and as her pups were 3 months old it wasn't just her being protective. So I decided not to take one. It's a good job I'm strong even when I feel heartbroken.

The lady that breed and owned Poppy's dad 13 years ago is planning a litter in the summer and I have first choice of a girl, but I want to go and see her Puli mum before she has the litter, again to see her temperment. These pulis are from my dogs lines so fingers crossed.

I think that Poppy may not have been exactly typical to the breed, and I want to make sure the breeding hasn't gone haywire in the past 13 years, especially as so few are born!

Going to see Sassie Puli Mum in TTotal country at the end of April


----------



## TTotal

Well call in for a cuppa Lisa !


----------



## NaughTTy

Lisa. said:


> Yes I did  but luckily I'm not seduced by puppies and it was the temperment of the mother I was more interested in, of course all the puppies were adorable.
> 
> The mum wasn't as gorgeous as my Puli and she was a little unpredictable in her behaviour, and as her pups were 3 months old it wasn't just her being protective. So I decided not to take one. It's a good job I'm strong even when I feel heartbroken.
> 
> The lady that breed and owned Poppy's dad 13 years ago is planning a litter in the summer and I have first choice of a girl, but I want to go and see her Puli mum before she has the litter, again to see her temperment. These pulis are from my dogs lines so fingers crossed.
> 
> I think that Poppy may not have been exactly typical to the breed, and I want to make sure the breeding hasn't gone haywire in the past 13 years, especially as so few are born!
> 
> Going to see Sassie Puli Mum in TTotal country at the end of April


Sounds like you made the right decision. Good luck in your search.

Did you try the pub I suggested?


----------



## Lisa.

No, I was on my own and I don't do pubs on me own


----------



## NaughTTy

Lisa. said:


> No, I was on my own and I don't do pubs on me own


You should have called :wink:


----------



## sare^baw's




----------



## jampott

sare^baw's said:


>


I've never seen a camera which shoots in "Tapestry" mode before. Just the usual B&W, Sepia, Negative etc.

Is it new?


----------



## sare^baw's

its just the way i hold the camera :lol:


----------



## Lisa.

Lisa. said:


> Yes I did  but luckily I'm not seduced by puppies and it was the temperment of the mother I was more interested in, of course all the puppies were adorable.
> 
> The mum wasn't as gorgeous as my Puli and she was a little unpredictable in her behaviour, and as her pups were 3 months old it wasn't just her being protective. So I decided not to take one. It's a good job I'm strong even when I feel heartbroken.
> 
> The lady that breed and owned Poppy's dad 13 years ago is planning a litter in the summer and I have first choice of a girl, but I want to go and see her Puli mum before she has the litter, again to see her temperment. These pulis are from my dogs lines so fingers crossed.
> 
> I think that Poppy may not have been exactly typical to the breed, and I want to make sure the breeding hasn't gone haywire in the past 13 years, especially as so few are born!
> 
> Going to see Sassie Puli Mum in TTotal country at the end of April


Drove to Southampton on Sunday ( and passed Jay Gemson on the motorway! WAVE!!!) to see a lady who's pet Puli is having Puli puppies in June.

Very excited as the 3 Pulis she had were lovely temperant and related to my Poppy ( She breed her dad).

So fingers crossed that her Saffy is having puppies and I'll have another Puli in August!

Long wait but well worth it, I don't understand why the breed isn't more popular.

I'm very excited!!!


----------



## phodge

Fantastic news! Congratulations! I bet you feel like an expectant father now.....


----------



## Lisa.

Expectant father? lol..yeah though I'm eating like a horse and have a liking for bono biscuits.

I think I'm having pups!


----------



## NaughTTy

Great news Lisa. Look forward to seeing pics of the pup(s) - presume it's going to be at least 14 weeks way or so?


----------



## Private Prozac

NaughTTy said:


> Great news Lisa. Look forward to seeing pics of the pup(s)


Typical filth coming out of your gob. You should be ashamed of yourself!! :x

I'd like to see your puppies too please Lisa! :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer

Lisa. said:


> I don't understand why the breed isn't more popular.


maybe cos they're fugly :lol: :wink:

Sorry Lisa i just don't see the attraction to the breed, like poodles,airdales etc, I'm a huge animal lover and i'm sure they're great dogs just wouldn't want one :?


----------



## phodge

Lisa. said:


> Expectant father? lol..yeah though I'm eating like a horse and have a liking for bono biscuits.
> 
> I think I'm having pups!


Be careful with your Bono biscuits, I've heard The Edge is quite sharp.....

:wink:


----------



## Lisa.

digimeisTTer said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why the breed isn't more popular.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe cos they're fugly :lol: :wink:
> 
> Sorry Lisa i just don't see the attraction to the breed, like poodles,airdales etc, I'm a huge animal lover and i'm sure they're great dogs just wouldn't want one :?
Click to expand...

Sniff 

I must admit they're not very photogenic but they're definately not fugly, they are much better looking in real life and extremely tactile.

They attract a lot of attention in the park and no good if you don't like talking to strangers


----------



## jampott

Must admit, I'm not a fan of little dogs, but the Puli is perhaps one exception.

I don't like "designer" breeds either - where the coat is clipped to look a particular way (eg Poodle) but the think to remember about a Puli - that's how they're supposed to look, and still do in Hungary. The coat is thick and warm because its bloody freezing over there...

Mind you, I'm just a sucker for a doleful stare. My dalmatians can melt my heart with a single glance.


----------



## moley

I'm afraid this is a sad post that our last dear siamese cat, Tosca, was put to sleep this morning 

He's not really been eating for quite a few days and only drinking cat milk. The vet told us he was very dehydrated, but couldn't really see what was wrong with him. He said that he'd have to keep him in over night to get some fluids in him and that they'd take blood samples to see if they could identify what was the cause. He did say that even with the results of the blood samples they may still not find out what was wrong. So, rather than put Tosca through a traumatic day and night away from us and with the possibility of no real diagnosis, we took the decision to put him to sleep. He went very peacefully in my arms and he's no longer in any mental or physical pain.

So, we're now at the end of an era of our dear cats - 16 years. As you can imagine, we're both very upset, but at least it's happened while we're off work and we were all together at the end.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/ToscaKirash.jpg

They're now together again.

Moley & Bunny


----------



## phodge

Feel for you Moley. We've got two older cats (14 and 16) and I'm dreading having to make a decision like that.


----------



## jampott

Sniff. My sympathies, moley... lovely cats.


----------



## moley

Thanks both of you.

It was a really tough decision, but I think you know in your heart what you have to do.

We've got some really great memories and we know they were loved to bits. It's just going to take a little while to get used to no one greeting us when we get home, no one getting on our bed at night for a snuggle, etc, etc 

Moley


----------



## digimeisTTer

How old was he?

I'd have defo asked for a 2nd opinion, but i'm sure you didn't take the decision lightly - it will break my heart when my two go  they are both 11 now :?

my sincere condolences










This one however goes from person to person in the office demanding fuss and i seem to be her favourite  she eventually settles down after about an hour [smiley=sweetheart.gif] and she's not my cat :roll:


----------



## Lisa.

digimeisTTer said:


> How old was he?
> 
> I'd have defo asked for a 2nd opinion, but i'm sure you didn't take the decision lightly - it will break my heart when my two go  they are both 11 now :?
> 
> my sincere condolences


I'm sure Moley and Mrs Moley knew better than any vet the decision to be made, decisions like that are made out of love nothing else.

Very sad for you both, again. <hug>

I have some happy news to share.

After Poppy's death in April.... I have a new puli puppy!

Well I haven't got her yet, in fact I haven't seen her yet. She's only 3 weeks old and open just opened her eyes and we can go and see her when she's 4 weeks old, NEXT WEEKEND!

She has a name already and a place in our hearts.

Can't wait to get her and I know Poppy would approve! She'll be our new baby


----------



## digimeisTTer

Very pleased for you Lisa - I know when mine go there will be a long period of mourning- but i will get two more kittens after a while 

Feeling morbid now


----------



## moley

digimeisTTer said:


> How old was he?
> 
> I'd have defo asked for a 2nd opinion, but i'm sure you didn't take the decision lightly - it will break my heart when my two go  they are both 11 now :?
> 
> my sincere condolences


He was 16. He's really been going downhill, mentally and physically, since our first siamese (Kirash, the chocolate point) had to be put to sleep last November. He seemed to miss his "brother" so much - they've been together since they were kittens.



Lisa said:


> I'm sure Moley and Mrs Moley knew better than any vet the decision to be made, decisions like that are made out of love nothing else.
> 
> Very sad for you both, again. <hug>


Thanks and yes it was a tough decision but one we are both very sure of. I'm sure the vet could have enabled him to have a bit longer - 2 or 3 months? ... but it would really have put off the inevitable.

We know we gave both our cats a loving 16 years and they gave that love back in so many ways.

It's a lonely evening tonight 



Lisa said:


> I have some happy news to share.
> 
> After Poppy's death in April.... I have a new puli puppy!
> 
> Well I haven't got her yet, in fact I haven't seen her yet. She's only 3 weeks old and open just opened her eyes and we can go and see her when she's 4 weeks old, NEXT WEEKEND!
> 
> She has a name already and a place in our hearts.
> 
> Can't wait to get her and I know Poppy would approve! She'll be our new baby


We're really pleased to here this happy news. One life ends and another starts ... that's life.

Don't forget to post some pics next weekend.

Moley


----------



## Lisa.

Mum Saffi








Choice of 2 girls, that's Mabel on the right








This one? I think so 








awwww!








Hello Mabel!

















Tired and back with her brothers and sisiters wearing her tiger collar








Mabel's and our new house! Both should be ours end of August!


----------



## digimeisTTer

New beginnings  [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Rob_vienna

Cute dog, but what a house!!

Best of luck for the future!


----------



## garyc

Lisa. said:


> Mabel's and our new house! Both should be ours end of August!





jampott said:


> Your curtains are too long.


And yours are too short. :wink:

Twigden victorian style? V. Posh. 

http://www.kierresidential.co.uk/property/request.asp?x=1590


----------



## jampott

No, it isn't Twigden.

There are Twigden's round there, but its a Charles Church.


----------



## moley

Lisa. said:


>


They're so cute!

... and a fantastic new house - someone must be doing well :roll:

Moley


----------



## Lisa.

The house is delayed so although Mabel is now 9 weeks old we can't pick her up yet as we have to move into a holiday let whilst they get it finished. Nightmare!
To cheer us up, we drove 1hr 30 to go and see Mabel and mum in Southampton yesterday to say sorry and give her a cuddle and some treats.
Delighted to see she's full of life and very pleased to see us

























clever mum Safi!









I'm very excited!!!


----------



## phodge

Aaaahhh!! She just gets cuter!

And the puppy is quite sweet too!!


----------



## Lisa.

phodge said:


> Aaaahhh!! She just gets cuter!
> 
> And the puppy is quite sweet too!!


It's the cute screwed up nose innit :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

Sorry to drag this topic up again but have some sad news...I've written a couple of times on here that our cat Jazzmine seemed to be getting old all of a sudden. Well, yesterday she finally passed away 

We knew it was coming as she's not been eating very well lately and had got painfully thin & weak. I managed to get her to eat some food the night before so thought she might last a bit longer but it seems it was her time. 
At 16Â½ she had a pretty good innings and died peacefully whilst soaking up the sun on the patio. [smiley=sunny.gif]

Gone but never forgotten:


----------



## Leg

Bad news. Not into cats but today I can empathise as it's not so good here either! 

Bob (Springer Spaniel, 13 in January) couldnt get out of bed this morning and cant stand up now, back left leg just not working. Vet thinks maybe a stroke, he is booked in to the Vets tomorrow at 9am. Wife and sons not happy at all, could be some tearful times ahead! 

Been treating him for Cushings for the last 6 months too so he's having a bad old time of it.


----------



## NaughTTy

Leg said:


> Bad news. Not into cats but today I can empathise as it's not so good here either!
> 
> Bob (Springer Spaniel, 13 in January) couldnt get out of bed this morning and cant stand up now, back left leg just not working. Vet thinks maybe a stroke, he is booked in to the Vets tomorrow at 9am. Wife and sons not happy at all, could be some tearful times ahead!
> 
> Been treating him for Cushings for the last 6 months too so he's having a bad old time of it.


<sniff> 

Fingers crossed for you and your family Rich.


----------



## phodge

My heart goes out to you Paul. I've been meaning to look this thread up all week but haven't quite managed to do it yet.

We lost one of our cats, Milly, on Saturday morning.

She was 14 and doing quite well on kidney and blood pressure medication. She went to the vets for a check up 2 weeks ago and they felt a lump in her abdomen. They operated, but couldn't remove it as it was entwined with her intestines and had a huge blood supply. A week later they confirmed what we already knew - it was terminal. They gave her 3 - 6 months.

Early on Sat morning our other cat woke us up and wouldn't settle. We found Milly laid out under our bed struggling to breathe. 20 mins later she was gone, with all of us around her hopefully easing her journey.

She's sadly missed.


----------



## NaughTTy

Oh Penny, so sorry to hear that


----------



## thebears

Paul / Penny sorry to hear of your news.

Maybe a pic of our new arrival will put a  on your faces.

Meet Dylan, 2 year old German Pointer









Mad as!


----------



## phodge

Awwwww - how cute!!


----------



## NaughTTy

thebears said:


> Paul / Penny sorry to hear of your news.
> 
> Maybe a pic of our new arrival will put a  on your faces.
> 
> Meet Dylan, 2 year old German Pointer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad as!


Ahh, great looking doog!

Is he staying up at Jac's Mum's place?


----------



## thebears

He is for now, until we get sorted with our own place.


----------



## moley

Paul and Penny,

Really sorry to hear your news - pretty good ages though.

It's nearly a year since our first siamese departed and 3 months since our second one - we still miss them both 

Will you get any more? We're not as they were a bit of tie - both of them got too stressed to go into a cattery. We had our first real holiday in September and that was tinged with a bit of sadness as we knew we were only able to do that as our dear cats were no longer with us, but we did have a great time as well.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## Leg

Well, Bob has been at the Vets all day on a drip but I collected him at 6 and he's perked up a bit. Not connected with his Cushings problem and they think its now either a slipped disc (at best) or a tumour near his spine (most likely because he has been occasionally falling over for a year now which the vet originally put down to athritis).

He staggered in, went to his bed and fell asleep immediately and wasnt even interested in the kit kat my youngest, Will, offered him. Most un Bob like!

Helen has been in tears pretty much all day. Back to the Vets for the final blood tests results and a check up at 10am tomorrow.

On another note, now up to Â£1100 in vets fees. he is insured but I have to say, they make a good living eh! :roll:


----------



## Leg

Wierd upon wierd.

Saturday morning I carry him downstairs into his bed. He hasnt shown any signs of improvement, we are thinking its the end for old Bob.

10:30am my Dad knocks on the door. Helen and I sat on sofa. Bob jumps up and trots to the door. Helen and I look at each other, look at the dog, look at each other and both go 'Eh!?!'

Went for a short walk today. I wouldnt say he is spritely but he can walk again with a bit of a limp. WTF is that all about???


----------



## phodge

Maybe he was just more pleased to see your Dad than you...?? :wink:

Seriously though, I'm glad he's on the mend, even if it is slowly.


----------



## Kell

Maggie:










She was a rescue cat from Battersea and we've had her about 7/8 years now. Not really sure when we got her. But I guess she's getting to 'that' age.

Below is a video of me and her playing on the stairs and her getting me good and proper at one point...


----------



## head_ed

My first kitten was called Maggie


----------



## Kell

head_ed said:


> My first kitten was called Maggie


It was an inherited name. I really wanted a pair of cats called Vodka and Tonic, but my missus was set on this one.

It's nice with a rescue animal becasue she was terrified when we first got her, but is now a very loving and pleasant animal.

She's been remarkably well behaved with Poppy too.


----------



## robokn

Here is a picture of my old boy so to speak,

His name is blue and weighed in at TEN STONE at TEN MONTHS old he is a Cane Corsa Mastiff. We had to have him rehomed as they generally need loads of space to run around think V large springer plus every dog wanted to hassle him and people crossed the road rather than walk near him. Soft as anything worse thing he did was give you a dead leg by bumping into you or falling asleep on your lap. We now have two springers mad as shite both fitter than butchers dogs.


----------



## Kell

That is a BIG boy, Rob.


----------



## Fab 4 TT

I turn my back for two minutes! :roll:


----------



## moley

Great pictures you three. Keep 'em coming.

Moley


----------



## NaughTTy

As mentioned on the previous page of this thread, we lost our cat Jazzmine in October. Whilst she will be sorely missed, we thought it was time to bring back the cat flavour to our household. We were going to wait until the spring but a friend heard about a couple of kittens about to become available at our local Cat Protection League. I wasn't sure I wanted black & white cats (not sure why) but we went to visit them a couple of weeks ago and were all totally sold on them as soon as we saw them.

So we picked them up last Friday....Meet Ben & Jerry!! 

Ben









Jerry









Jerry is an absolute lunatic - settled in the moment we got them home and runs around the house at stupid speed all day...then collapses in your lap in the evening like he's been around for years.

Ben is a little more reserved and quite shy, but he's coming out of his shell a bit more now he's been here for a couple of days. I think he's just a tad more intelligent - much more independant and not half so keen on cuddles :roll:

The best thing is - 8 weeks old and already litter trained  Hopefully they'll be around for a long time - just hope they don't grow out of their playful stage too quickly - it's great to watch them scrapping with each other and chasing anything that moves!! They're brilliant with the kids too - good thing really as both the girls can't get enough of them


----------



## thebears

Nice cats Paul!

Must bring Dylan around next time then :lol: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

thebears said:


> Nice cats Paul!
> 
> Must bring Dylan around next time then :lol: :wink:


They'd 'ave 'im for breakfast :wink: :lol:


----------



## cb

hi every one.
here are a couple of pics of our rabbits, they are both rex's (very soft fur)

























chris


----------



## digimeisTTer

Paul you're kittens are the spit of my two - bless! mind you they are 11 now 

Rob - i have no conception of why you would have to rehome a dog :?


----------



## moley

Nice bunny pics Chris.

Paul, congrats on your new arrivals - they look fantastically cute but they certainly have that boistrous look in their eyes 

Moley


----------



## NaughTTy

Moley - you're right - they're getting more boisterous and mischievous by the day - they spent an hour last night belting around the room after each other, bouncing of the back cushions of the leather sofa to change direction, then skidding into the dining room, across the velvet chairs and up the curtains... [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=help.gif]

I'd forgotten how much hard work kittens are to keep an eye on :roll:


----------



## robokn

digimeisTTer said:


> Rob - i have no conception of why you would have to rehome a dog :?


It was quite stressful as every dog nearly shit itself or wanted to fight it people would cross the road rather than be next to Blue. Fantastic dog he went to a Mastiff rehoming facility in herts who specialize in the breed and ensured he went to a good home.

Andy believe me it was not an easy decision.

We now have two springers Fudge and Monty both fruit loops but people still cross the road due the colour of them after a walk


----------



## Dotti

NaughTTy said:


> As mentioned on the previous page of this thread, we lost our cat Jazzmine in October. Whilst she will be sorely missed, we thought it was time to bring back the cat flavour to our household. We were going to wait until the spring but a friend heard about a couple of kittens about to become available at our local Cat Protection League. I wasn't sure I wanted black & white cats (not sure why) but we went to visit them a couple of weeks ago and were all totally sold on them as soon as we saw them.
> 
> So we picked them up last Friday....Meet Ben & Jerry!!
> 
> Ben
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry is an absolute lunatic - settled in the moment we got them home and runs around the house at stupid speed all day...then collapses in your lap in the evening like he's been around for years.
> 
> Ben is a little more reserved and quite shy, but he's coming out of his shell a bit more now he's been here for a couple of days. I think he's just a tad more intelligent - much more independant and not half so keen on cuddles :roll:
> 
> The best thing is - 8 weeks old and already litter trained  Hopefully they'll be around for a long time - just hope they don't grow out of their playful stage too quickly - it's great to watch them scrapping with each other and chasing anything that moves!! They're brilliant with the kids too - good thing really as both the girls can't get enough of them


Absolutely adorable. I want a kitten now


----------



## digimeisTTer

robokn said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rob - i have no conception of why you would have to rehome a dog :?
> 
> 
> 
> It was quite stressful as every dog nearly shit itself or wanted to fight it people would cross the road rather than be next to Blue. Fantastic dog he went to a Mastiff rehoming facility in herts who specialize in the breed and ensured he went to a good home.
> 
> Andy believe me it was not an easy decision.
> 
> We now have two springers Fudge and Monty both fruit loops but people still cross the road due the colour of them after a walk
Click to expand...

No i'm sure you didn't take the decision lightly Rob, i didn't mean to imply that you did - he looks a gorgeous dog, just a shame.

I've been watching the dog whisperer recently - that guy is amazing! If you haven't seen it i recommend you do

you've definately got your work cut out with 2 springers though, they are mad as a box of frogs


----------

